# Feeding Rasboras!!!



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Feeding Rasboras*

Hey Fisa,

How long have you had your Rasboras? I have a school of Harlequins and they are voracious eaters - popping up and down snagging tidbits of anything at feeding time. Little fatties too! They don't get terribly big, but I've had mine almost 2 years and they have grown. And they seem to pretty much go for anything I throw in the tank. They aren't intimidated by larger fish (2 Keyhole and 1 African Butterfly cichlids, Dwarf Gourami) and it doesn't sound like you have anything too threatening in there. Maybe they are still getting settled in? 

Kathy


----------



## smb7676 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Mine to*

My Rasboras eat like crazy and I have a Rosline shark in with them! They don't back down. Maybe you can trick your fish give flake food one side and brine shrimp on the other.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

*Something to that effect.*

I have two tanks, both described in my signiture. The rasboras in the 10 gallon planted tank eat like there is no tommarow, they are fat little things too. The rasboras I have in my 15 gallon tall eat whatever the angel knocks down off the surface, other wise they don't care. They aren't as fat as the ones on the bottom, but seem to swim around more then the ones in the bottom. I have had all the rasboras for a little under a year now, and they each grow individually different. I wouldn't worry about. Seems like you are doing great, just let them eat when they want to. roud:


----------

